# Setting up enlager



## Ian Gabaldoni (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi. 
I have a Durst 707 colour enlarger that I need to connect to a timer.
The cable coming from the enlarger has two wires inside it. 
One black one white.
I've never seen this before.
Not the standard blue/brown.
The cable that connects to the timer has a two prong socket.
This cable is attached to a switch.
When I wire the black and white cable to the switch to connect the enlarger to the timer it blows the fuse in the plug.
I have read that black is live and white neutral and this is how I wired the enlarger to the switch.
(The timer works when plugged in separately from the enlarger.)
Can anyone help with this wiring issue.
Thanks in advance.
Ian


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2019)

Pictures would help.  It sounds like you're perhaps in Europe?  Black hot / White neutral is the North American standard household 120V/60C/15A.  Is it possible that your timer is outputting 220/50 and the enlarger is wired for 120/60?


----------



## Ian Gabaldoni (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi.
Thanks for the quick response.
Yes. I'm in the UK.
Bought the colour head on ebay.
Here are a few photos to help.
Do you think it's possible to use the enlarger if it has north American wiring.
Perhaps I'll need some sort of transformer?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2019)

Based on the tag, the enlarger requires a 12v input.  There should be some sort of step-down transformer in the equation.  Put a meter on the timer output and see what you're getting there.


----------



## Ian Gabaldoni (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks for your help.

I think I'll need an electrician or electrical expert to sort it out for me to make sure I get it right.

Not my area of expertise.

But thanks again for putting me on the right track.

All the best,

Ian


----------



## ac12 (Jun 23, 2019)

From the pictures you show, the step down transformer is missing.
The 12V label on the head indicates to me that the head needs a 12v input, not mains 110/220 voltage.
You *NEED* the instruction manual for that enlarger.  It is not a free download, so I can't read it for you.
Then determine what the correct setup is.

I suggest you contact the seller and ask him about the missing transformer, as that could be a difficult/expensive part to replace, as Durst is long out of the enlarger business.  No transformer = send it back, or get a BIG discount from the seller.  In the UK, you have a better chance of finding a Durst part than us, on the other side of the pond.

Since you fed mains voltage to the head, no telling what is blown/damaged in the head.   And that could prevent you from being able to return it.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2019)

Blue/brown is a European color code.  Black/white is American.  Black is the 'ungrounded' ("hot") and white is the grounded ("neutral").


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 23, 2019)

Do you have the Durst TRA 305N transformer in that circuit?


----------



## compur (Jun 23, 2019)

There are some Durst manuals here:
James's Camera Collection:  Manuals and Documentation

... though not the 707 model. You may still be able to figure out what's missing from yours.

Durst is still in business. Here is their website:
DURST-PRO-USA

You might get some help by contacting them.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 24, 2019)

yeah.. you need to get the incoming voltage down to 12V...or...get an enlarger that runs off of wall current.


----------



## petrochemist (Jun 24, 2019)

There are plenty of regulated power supplies around that will give you a 12V output. Just check what current you need (I doubt it will be that much) & order something appropriate. I can't see any reason why the power supply would need to be Durst.


----------



## IanG (Jun 24, 2019)

You need a stabilised 12v power supply it sounds like you have a US export version missing the 110v stabilised transformer.  Off course you need a 24ov version.  It also sounds like the original Durst plug is missing so getting an original power supply isn't going to solve the problem and will be expensive when as said above any rood stabilised/regulated 12v supply will do and be far cheaper.  You do need something reasonably heavy duty not the bare minimum because that helps stability with the constant switching.

Ian


----------

